# Two presents for forum members



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just made two more 40mm template guides for the Makita 3612/c & 3600BR these are to be presents for any member who would like one, just PM me with your full street address and I shall pop them in the post completely free of charge anywhere in the world.
I took a few shots during the making, in the past when I've made fabricated all steel guides I've Silver soldered the tube to disk but because I haven't had an Oxy. set for quite some time, I've been using a low pressure torch which spreads the flux all over plus, because the whole guide has to reach red heat it gets discoloured needing to go back into the lathe for cleanup.
This time I got a sudden flash of inspiration, I remembered that when I visited a friend at the university, next to his electronics workshop there was a huge machine shop staffed by clever young men. With this in mind I asked my friend if it would be possible to take them to work and persuade someone to weld the guides. Well, as you can see, he did a great job of TIG welding.
I've found a length of Chrome plated steel tube in one of my junk boxes and it measures 1 3/4" so, in the not too distant future I'll make a couple of 1 3/4" guides, again for the Makita so anyone wanting to reserve one just drop me a PM, they too will be free gifts.


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Very nice of you there. Hope someone will get them to good use>>>:yes4::yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You are just a nice guy  but the shipping cost may kill you..

But did you know that we can get them in the states, it took me a long time to find them because of the strange name for them (copy rings) must be UK or a AU thing.. 

I can't think of anyone that has a lathe and they don't have a welder now days, you can get one for less than 120.oo now days. 
Flux Wire Welder - 90 Amp
you may say that that it has a 110 volt plug, you can get the item that Phip posted so you use it in the AU..in your shop.easy stuff..

Copy Rings or Guide Bushings for Festool OF 2000 E - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Copy Rings or Guide Bushings for Festool OF 1010 EQ - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Copy Rings or Guide Bushings for Festool OF 1400 EQ - Rockler Woodworking Tools

========



harrysin said:


> I've just made two more 40mm template guides for the Makita 3612/c & 3600BR these are to be presents for any member who would like one, just PM me with your full street address and I shall pop them in the post completely free of charge anywhere in the world.
> I took a few shots during the making, in the past when I've made fabricated all steel guides I've Silver soldered the tube to disk but because I haven't had an Oxy. set for quite some time, I've been using a low pressure torch which spreads the flux all over plus, because the whole guide has to reach red heat it gets discoloured needing to go back into the lathe for cleanup.
> This time I got a sudden flash of inspiration, I remembered that when I visited a friend at the university, next to his electronics workshop there was a huge machine shop staffed by clever young men. With this in mind I asked my friend if it would be possible to take them to work and persuade someone to weld the guides. Well, as you can see, he did a great job of TIG welding.
> I've found a length of Chrome plated steel tube in one of my junk boxes and it measures 1 3/4" so, in the not too distant future I'll make a couple of 1 3/4" guides, again for the Makita so anyone wanting to reserve one just drop me a PM, they too will be free gifts.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

You are a mighty generous man, Harry, makes me want to go out and buy yet another router but I don't have enough hands to use all those I have already.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> You are just a nice guy  but the shipping cost may kill you..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your nice comment Bob, I am fully aware of the postal cost because I have sent 40mm guides suitable for Makita to several countries including the USA during the last couple of years. Like you Bob, I'm retired and though not wealthy, I'm not stuck for a few dollars and I'm prepared to do my bit to encourage forum members to stop relying on the router table and Imperial measurements and start plunge routing using home made templates, and how better to start than with a BIG metric guide with all it's advantages like allowing the router's collet to pass right through giving greater depth of cut. This also gives a wider choice of bits and allows a clear view of the bit in action plus prevents the debris from compacting and overheating the bit, etc.
Non of the links you gave are for Makita guides, also they listed part numbers and not sizes.
There are two reasons that up to now I only make guides for Makita, firstly I think that Makita routers are really special plus the fact that I'm a self taught machinist and can only be certain that each guide fits correctly by a trial fit!
In conclusion, my offer is still open. I almost forgot, I do have a stick welder and on 1/4" steel I can run a very presentable fillet but on thin material I'm great at making holes!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Joseph and Derek for your kind comments.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

They do list them with the size and they will fit the Makita .. see the last link.

Stick welders will not do the job but the small mig welders we do it just fine.

++++++
492183 24mm OD Copying Ring, OF 1400 (75482, 492183)
Please allow 1 - 2 Weeks for delivery. Direct
Ship
Online Only $19.00 EA
492184 27mm OD Copying Ring, OF 1400 (73313, 492184)
Please allow 1 - 2 Weeks for delivery. Direct
Ship
Online Only $19.00 EA
492185 30mm OD Copying Ring, OF 1400 (74533, 492185)
Please allow 1 - 2 Weeks for delivery. Direct
Ship
Online Only $19.00 EA
492186 40mm OD Copying Ring, OF 1400 (74391, 492186)
Please allow 1 - 2 Weeks for delivery. Direct
Ship

====

=========


harrysin said:


> Thanks for your nice comment Bob, I am fully aware of the postal cost because I have sent 40mm guides suitable for Makita to several countries including the USA during the last couple of years. Like you Bob, I'm retired and though not wealthy, I'm not stuck for a few dollars and I'm prepared to do my bit to encourage forum members to stop relying on the router table and Imperial measurements and start plunge routing using home made templates, and how better to start than with a BIG metric guide with all it's advantages like allowing the router's collet to pass right through giving greater depth of cut. This also gives a wider choice of bits and allows a clear view of the bit in action plus prevents the debris from compacting and overheating the bit, etc.
> Non of the links you gave are for Makita guides, also they listed part numbers and not sizes.
> There are two reasons that up to now I only make guides for Makita, firstly I think that Makita routers are really special plus the fact that I'm a self taught machinist and can only be certain that each guide fits correctly by a trial fit!
> In conclusion, my offer is still open. I almost forgot, I do have a stick welder and on 1/4" steel I can run a very presentable fillet but on thin material I'm great at making holes!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Is the OD of the disk really the same as the Makita Bob. For the next two 1 3/4" guides I'll borrow a friend's gasless MIG welder and will hold you responsible if I stuff it up!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

OK
" if I stuff it up! " = ????? LOL LOL. now you sound like D. willis.


======





harrysin said:


> Is the OD of the disk really the same as the Makita Bob. For the next two 1 3/4" guides I'll borrow a friend's gasless MIG welder and will hold you responsible if I stuff it up!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Must admit I've never heard them called copy rings.

Sad news Harry. Myford have announced that they are going into voluntary liquidation. The UK model engineerings guys are monitoring the situation. Old Mr Moore also died last Saturday.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I've just made two more 40mm template guides for the Makita 3612/c & 3600BR these are to be presents for any member who would like one, just PM me with your full street address and I shall pop them in the post completely free of charge anywhere in the world.
> I took a few shots during the making, in the past when I've made fabricated all steel guides I've Silver soldered the tube to disk but because I haven't had an Oxy. set for quite some time, I've been using a low pressure torch which spreads the flux all over plus, because the whole guide has to reach red heat it gets discoloured needing to go back into the lathe for cleanup.
> This time I got a sudden flash of inspiration, I remembered that when I visited a friend at the university, next to his electronics workshop there was a huge machine shop staffed by clever young men. With this in mind I asked my friend if it would be possible to take them to work and persuade someone to weld the guides. Well, as you can see, he did a great job of TIG welding.
> I've found a length of Chrome plated steel tube in one of my junk boxes and it measures 1 3/4" so, in the not too distant future I'll make a couple of 1 3/4" guides, again for the Makita so anyone wanting to reserve one just drop me a PM, they too will be free gifts.



Thank you for that generous offerto the members, harry.

I trust that some one from the US takes up your offer.......


----------



## Abhishek123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this useful information


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Must admit I've never heard them called copy rings.
> 
> Sad news Harry. Myford have announced that they are going into voluntary liquidation. The UK model engineerings guys are monitoring the situation. Old Mr Moore also died last Saturday.
> 
> ...


That's shocking news Peter, after all these years, I suppose China and Taiwan are to blame. There is an agent in Queensland, I wonder what level of spares they have in stock. Fortunately Myford built things to last so spare parts aren't often required, mine was made in 1947!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Thank you for that generous offerto the members, harry.
> 
> I trust that some one from the US takes up your offer.......


I'm surprised that no one has claimed them yet, I know that I have given away quite a few over the past two to three years but I'm sure that there must still be members with Makita 3612/C and 3600 who want to get serious about plunge routing using template guides and what better size to start with than a 40mm for the many advantages that I've outlined so many times.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> That's shocking news Peter, after all these years, I suppose China and Taiwan are to blame. There is an agent in Queensland, I wonder what level of spares they have in stock. Fortunately Myford built things to last so spare parts aren't often required, mine was made in 1947!


Hi Harry

RDG have got the spares, moulds and intellectual property rights. They are fairly well known in the UK and it should maintain some sort of continuity.
Myford Engineering and engineering tools online from RDG Tools Ltd Home Page (Engineering Tools) Tel 01422 885069

1947 was a good year !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind offer Harry...I'm off up the shed to have a look, but I think I have one....Yes, 16, 18,20,30 and 40, but a good thought anyway, Regards.....AL


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

:moil:Nice as always,Harry! Have You ever thought doing some booklets to sell?:dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Howard, but nothing that I've ever made gets sold, if we don't keep it, it becomes a present. One of the 40mm guides should have reached it's destination by now which leaves one still available.
I believe that a picture is worth a thousand words, hence the reason for posting photo-shoots Howard.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That,s why I asked if You thought of it! I have often thought, then not done! Always wondered if I had. Your to kind to ask anyone for money! Too bad Your so far away! :fie: :wub: I am pretty Dutch, Ya know! :fie::cray: !!!!!!


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Harry,
As always you are too kind. This is just another way to show that there are still good people out there, and a lot of them are on this forum.

For you to spend the time to make them, and pay to ship them and ask nothing in return, is a wonderful gesture indeed.

Keep the kindness going, I'm sure it's catching on.

Darrin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Darrin, you really are very generous yourself, I can't imaging how long it took you to produce those beautiful pdf's of my routing tutorials. I spent more time this wet Saturday afternoon attempting to produce a pdf but not surprisingly, without success.


----------

